
Texas governor orders people to wear masks statewide - beervirus
https://www.texastribune.org/2020/07/02/texas-mask-order-greg-abbott-coronavirus/
======
Fjolsvith
So did the Kansas governor, despite the obvious health impact of reduced
oxygen intake.

~~~
Fjolsvith
But, interestingly, almost no one in western Kansas is observing her order.

